# "new" nvidia *beta* drivers

## Moled

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21848

read + enjoy

----------

## tomchuk

Sweet jeebus, It's about time, now lets see if they fix the OpenGL + Xinerema issues, and if they work on 2.6 kernels.

----------

## Moled

its working on 2.6 here with the usual minion.de patches

as said its not an "official" release so best not to complain if it doesn't work/destroys your system

but its fine here so far  :Razz: 

----------

## floam

That control panel is beautiful. Just the other day I was wondering if nvidia would ever make one like the Windows counterpart, my prayers have been answered.

----------

## tomchuk

gah! My box did not like these drivers. I just spent a couple hours rebuilding xfree, gle, glut, baselayout, nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx and rebuilding my kernel modules.

Not sure whether it is SMP, xfree-4.3.99, love patches, or what, but I'm going to wait for a stable release.

----------

## Moled

well I have

2.6.0-test11

smp enabled

xfree 4.3.0-r3

its working perfectly so far, tho ive not really tested it

does the kernel module load?

look @ /proc/driver/nvidia/version

```
NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4620  Mon Sep 29 08:49:59 PDT 2003

GCC version:  gcc version 3.3.2 20031022 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r3, propolice)

```

note the 4620, dated from the end of september

floam: im not sure if its currently more than a pretty interface, ill have to look and see if those options do something

----------

## tomchuk

 *Moled wrote:*   

> well I have
> 
> 2.6.0-test11
> 
> smp enabled
> ...

 

Yup, everything was as it should be, I had to fight a bit with an unresolved symbol (something I left in when fixing the the bits of nv.c that didn't get patched cleanly). After I fixed that it loaded cleanly, X even started, it just hard locked my box after my monitors fired up. The only thing I could gleam from any logs was that it stopped logging right after initializing my second (pci) card. No biggie, I just won't use them.

----------

## Moled

what is the size of the libGL.so and libGLcore.so you are using just out of interest

433432 libGL.so

5406896 libGLcore.so

look in /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/

 *minion.de wrote:*   

> Users of Debian GNU/Linux (unstable) with libc6 2.3.2.ds1-10 or later installed will need to install the set of NVIDIA OpenGL/GLX libraries with support for the "new-style" ELF TLS mechanism in /usr/lib/tls and /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions  respectively.

 

I was using the wrong ones and things died in a nasty way as you have described

----------

## Lord Tocharian

Wow working great, and what a sweet control panel.

----------

## tomchuk

 *Moled wrote:*   

> what is the size of the libGL.so and libGLcore.so you are using just out of interest
> 
> 433432 libGL.so
> 
> 5406896 libGLcore.so
> ...

 

Yeah, I tried replacing the GL libs with the ones in the Nvidia package as well. No dice. I gave up a while ago.

----------

## neenee

let's not make too many new threads on this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112209

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112361

----------

## blueworm

 *tomchuk wrote:*   

>  *Moled wrote:*   what is the size of the libGL.so and libGLcore.so you are using just out of interest
> 
> 433432 libGL.so
> 
> 5406896 libGLcore.so
> ...

 

There is an ebuild one one of those other threads...

----------

## Moled

 *neenee wrote:*   

> let's not make too many new threads on this:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112209
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112361

 

you may also note that this was the first

----------

## neenee

 :Wink: 

----------

## Cossins

When'll the ebuild be ready?  :Wink: 

- Simon

----------

## Cossins

Christ... This b0rks my OpenGL...

Am going to try it with the older GLX interfaces.

- Simon

----------

## Cossins

Now, I am using the new NVIDIA kernel (4620, iirc) and GLX from 4496. And I get ~1900 FPS in glxgears, where I had ~1000 before!!!

This rocks!

- Simon

----------

## viperlin

LOVELY!   :Laughing: 

i can't wait to install these, the control panel looks lovely, but if it's beta that means it probrbly won't be ready for usage, so i'll just keep an eye on portage  :Smile: 

now if only my digicam didn't crash my computer (see my other thread)

----------

